# Shimano Reel Schematics for old reels disappeared from the website



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

For some wierd reason, I cannot find reel schematics for discontinued models anymore. Did they move somewhere else or they decide to take if offline? (Bantam1, please find the answer for this question).
I still can google around and get it but I normally go straight to the source.
Thanks.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, you're right. They only list current models now. Bummer.


----------



## rcortinas (Oct 10, 2009)

I saw that yesterday. Mikes Reel Repair has all schematics for most brands and models


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

rcortinas said:


> I saw that yesterday. Mikes Reel Repair has all schematics for most brands and models


Cool, thanks. I'm glad I printed schematics for my old greenies.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Here's the link to Mike's Reel Repair Shimano schematics.

http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/thumbnails.php?album=8


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

But Mike does not have every model. He got them from Shimano too but I guess only the one he worked on?
I googled around and found what I needed but it ****** me off that they did that (not sure what the reason is).


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

*** !!!!! I hope thats just a glitch. Bantam, man where are ya and whats up with this? I use that section several times a week to look up part numbers for customer reels.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

I sent an e-mail to Shimano and they replied that it was a maintenance issue. The older reel schematics will be back once they resolve the issue.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

rjc1982 said:


> I sent an e-mail to Shimano and they replied that it was a maintenance issue. The older reel schematics will be back once they resolve the issue.


Good to hear that, thanks for the update.
I thought it was some glitch cuz a big company like Shimano cannot do that to their customers.
I hope they learn their lesson about messing up some good models like Chronarch, Curado, and Citica ...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We had a server fail and they were working to move all the data over to the new server. Some info was missing and will be up soon if it is not up currently.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

They got the problem fixed and the older schematics are back on the website now.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## skeeterdude (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey guys, one of you posted this awhile back and I have used it with success. Reelschematic.com. The schematics they had on there that I used seemed to be an updated version, and were larger and clearer, therefore, easier to read. Good luck. Skeeterdude.


----------

